# Our sweet girl DI at the bridge for 1 year



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

I know exactly what you're feeling. Tomorrow will be a sad day here as well. I hope Di and Maddie are playing together at the Bridge and send us some sort of a sign tomorrow to let us know they miss us as much as we miss them. Hugs to you...Di was a beautiful girl


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Maddie's Mom, I was thinking of you tonight when I posted this thread. A sign would be wonderful. I definitely know that Di and Golda are playing with sweet Maddie. Hugs to you as well!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I used to love May, it was my favorite month. I was born in May and nature wakes up in May after long winter sleep. In my home country lilac would blossom and that smell would fill the air with excitement of summer soon to come. Not any more. Now May brings sad anniversary date as reminder of my loss that I will never use to live with. 
I met you here grieving for your sweet girl and all what you said were my words coming from your heart. It always help me to know that you are feeling about your sweet girl like I am feeling about my boy. It was the pain of our loss that connected us. We are proud we had them, but sad we lost them. The only thing what gives me the peace is the thought that somewhere, under the Rainbow there is someone who is waiting for me. I know it is different life out there but to be with someone you love it is the best life. 

I am crying now looking at these beautiful photos of your Di, such a beautiful girl. I know how much you still miss her as I feel the same about my Buddy. I hope they have a lots of fun, running and playing together, young and healthy again. 

I know your sweet girl will send you the sign that you are in her heart like she is in yours.

I am thinking of you, sending my prayers and hugs.

There is a bridge of mem­o­ries
from earth to Heaven above…
It keeps our dear ones near us

It’s the bridge that we call love.
Author unknown.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Buddy's Mom, Thanks so much for your heartfelt words. You always know just the right thing to say. I couldn't agree more about May. It does help to know that like your Buddy, Golda, Di, my brother Leonard and my Dad await on the other side waiting for us. 



Buddy's mom forever said:


> I used to love May, it was my favorite month. I was born in May and nature wakes up in May after long winter sleep. In my home country lilac would blossom and that smell would fill the air with excitement of summer soon to come. Not any more. Now May brings sad anniversary date as reminder of my loss that I will never use to live with.
> I met you here grieving for your sweet girl and all what you said were my words coming from your heart. It always help me to know that you are feeling about your sweet girl like I am feeling about my boy. It was the pain of our loss that connected us. We are proud we had them, but sad we lost them. The only thing what gives me the peace is the thought that somewhere, under the Rainbow there is someone who is waiting for me. I know it is different life out there but to be with someone you love it is the best life.
> 
> I am crying now looking at these beautiful photos of your Di, such a beautiful girl. I know how much you still miss her as I feel the same about my Buddy. I hope they have a lots of fun, running and playing together, young and healthy again.
> ...


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Thinking of you today, sending my prayers and waiting for a sign from Di.
Hugs to you and Max.


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

((((((((HUGS)))))))) and lots of thoughts for you, today.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

I am so glad you are celebrating the beautiful memories you have of your girl. I know it must be very hard for you.


----------



## Nath (May 12, 2011)

I still cannot believe that it has been over a year. I still remember all the pain we went through knowing little time was left with our lovies. Thank you for all the support you have given me and hope mine has been a comfort for you. My favorite picture of Di is the water in the park. Many prayers for you guys today.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss...


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Thinking of you on this very sad day. The year anniversary must be so difficult 
Your girl Di was such a beautiful golden, run free sweet girl!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Di was such a beauty. sigh. I know she left a hole in your heart.

It seemed to get easier for me after the 1 year anniversary had passed. I know your heart is hurting today, but I sure hope and pray your grief eases and Di's memory soon brings just smiles with maybe just one little tear at most.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

HUGS being sent your way from me on the sad anniversary of Di's going to the Bridge. What a beautiful curly girl- I'm sure she's hanging with my curly boys Beau and Barkley up there at the Bridge, where the swimming is non-stop and the supply of balls is endless. I hope she visits you in your dreams and gives you sweet memories of your days together.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

I am sure she is hanging out with my beautiful red curly girl, JOY as well. Never realized how much they looked alike. It's a hard day for sure, probably seems like forever since you held her and yet hard to believe it's been a whole year. Please know how much we are thinking of you and sending so many good thoughts your way. Take care XXOO


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

My thoughts are with you on this sad day, Di was a beautiful girl. 

She'll always be with you as she holds a special place in your heart and you have so many wonderful memories to think back on until you are reunited.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*PrincessDi*



PrincessDi said:


> Tomorrow 5/21 marks such a hard milestone for us. It seems so very long since I held you in my arms. If I close my eyes, I can still smell your sent and feel your soft fur. It still seems like a nightmare that we lost you and that you should still be here with your Dad and I. It has been very hard on your Daddy and Max. Loosing you left such a hole in our hearts. But no one can take away all the beautiful memories of our life together. You were such a good girl and you were always so full of personality. You'll never know how much we miss you each and every day. I know that you're running free and playing with Golda, like you did as a puppy. Until we see you agin, all our love, Mommy, Daddy and Max.
> 
> :heartbeat:heartbeat:heartbeat:heartbeat:heartbeat:heartbeat:heartbeat:heartbeat​


PrincessDi
Looking at your Di, reminds me of my Smooch-I know they are together at the Rainbow Bridge playing and having fun!!


----------



## Buddysmyheart (Dec 28, 2011)

Di was indeed beautiful! These anniversaries are hard ones aren't they? But it is also with so much love that we remember them, talk about them, tell our stories, post pictures to let them know they will NEVER be forgotten, always cherished. By honoring them on these anniversary dates, it says; they were SO important in our lives, we are grateful..they mattered. Wishing you only sweet, loving memories today.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

It's raining here, I can hear rain drops in my sunroom, and I am thinking of all these sweet dogs, my Buddy, your Di, Daisy, Emmy, Sienna, General, Billie Jean, HRH Toby and Buddy, and Buddy ... where are they now? Is it raining there? I wish they are here with us ... You think I am crying, nooo those are just tear drops...


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Buddy's Mom forever, I definitely feel your pain. I think that it's only raining in our hearts. It is brillant sun at rainbow bridge and all our golden kids are running like the wind, swimming and playing together in their youthful bodies. I wish they were here with us as well. I SO miss feeling my girl and Golda in my arms.



Buddy's mom forever said:


> It's raining here, I can hear rain drops in my sunroom, and I am thinking of all these sweet dogs, my Buddy, your Di, Daisy, Emmy, Sienna, General, Billie Jean, HRH Toby and Buddy, and Buddy ... where are they now? Is it raining there? I wish they are here with us ... You think I am crying, nooo those are just tear drops...


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

There are NO storms at Rainbow bridge.
Copper was scared of them.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Was hoping for a sign or a dream of you Di. I miss you more than you'll ever know. I think of all the unusual things that you'd do. You were always such a good girl, but you had such a big personality. Wish I could hold you one more time in this world. Big raspberry kisses.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Your special girl knows how much she is still loved and missed, anniversaries never get easier for us that are left behind

"HOW DO WE SAY GOODBYE
TO THE ONES WE LOVE THE MOST

WHEN IN OUR HEART OF HEARTS WE KNOW
WE NEED AND WANT THEM CLOSE

NOW CLOSE YOUR EYES REAL TIGHTLY
LET YOUR FEELINGS OVERFLOW

THEY NEVER REALLY LEFT YOU
YOUR MEMORIES NEVER GO"


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Thanks so much Goldensmum for the beautiful verse! I don't have any idea how we could have gotten thru loosing our girl, without members of the forum, like you! I very thankful for all the moral support!



goldensmum said:


> Your special girl knows how much she is still loved and missed, anniversaries never get easier for us that are left behind
> 
> "HOW DO WE SAY GOODBYE
> TO THE ONES WE LOVE THE MOST
> ...


----------

